# free version of autosketch?



## msf (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello, I was just wondering if anyone knows of a free version of autosketch, something that is open source or freeware.  I need something to let me design some stuff that can be used in photoshop.


----------



## joyride (Jan 23, 2008)

if you are looking at product design, check out googles sketchup.  I dont know if you are a student or not, btu Autodesk offers free downloads of thier products.


----------



## msf (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.  Ill have to download the free version sometime.  Will it let you do things in 2d or just 3d?


----------

